# dual nvme recognice only 1x nvme



## kira12 (May 15, 2020)

Hello Guys,

i try to use an Supermicro AOC-SLG3-2M2 Adapter for 2x nvme Disk in one 8x PCI-E slot but the System only recognice 1 Disk. I can set a SMBus Adesses, now its A0. I will help to change it for recogniceing the second Disk?

best regards ré


----------



## Phishfry (May 15, 2020)

I have like 4 or 5 of those cards myself.
The kicker is you need a motherboard that supports bifurcation (pcie slot multiplexing)
Only one slot showing means you have not setup the bios correctly or you do not have bifurcation.
What motherboard are you using? I can help with SuperMicro bifurcation.
X10 boards generally support it. Some X9 boards do with Ver. 3 bios.





						FAQ Entry | Online Support | Support - Super Micro Computer, Inc.
					

Frequently Asked Questions



					www.supermicro.com


----------



## kira12 (May 15, 2020)

Hi,

thanks for the Information, i use HPE DL380e Gen8, DL380p Gen8 and DL380 Gen9. This Maschine can handle it?

best regards ré


----------



## Phishfry (May 15, 2020)

Not familar but you should examine the BIOS. Look for the similar setting of SuperMicro.
>>NorthBridge>>IIO


----------



## Phishfry (May 15, 2020)

This seems to suggest that Gen 9 might work:





						NT200A01 and PCIe x8x8 bifurcation
					






					supportportal.napatech.com


----------



## Phishfry (May 15, 2020)

Check your Gen9 bios for this:
> PCIe Device Configuration > PCIe Bifurcation Options

Gen 8 might work too:





						[SOLVED] - Pcie M.2 adapter in server HP DL360p Gen8
					

Hi everyone,  (before I will start, sorry for my bad english 😕)  I'm thinking about connecting Asus hyper m.2 x16 card v2 to the my HP server.  My question is, if it will work and connecting card depends on chipset or cpu pcie lines?   Thank you. :)




					forums.tomshardware.com


----------



## Phishfry (May 15, 2020)

In general I would suggest you update your BIOS to the newest version available.
Then use this as a guide:








						ProLiant DL385 Gen10 plus - PCI spliting / bifurcate
					

hi everyone. I am looking at and contemplate a purhcase of these servers and I wonder if are is "PCI split / bifurcate" support from this model(or any HPE servers, I've never owned one). I'm reading user tech docs but I fail to find clear info on this. Can anybody clarify 100% this server model...




					community.hpe.com


----------



## kira12 (May 15, 2020)

Hey Guys,

thanks for the Information

best regards ré


----------



## Phishfry (May 15, 2020)

One thing I noticed is bifurication settings might require a reboot to see new settings.
For example set yours to 'dual' mode and then save and exit BIOS and reboot.
Then re-enter BIOS and new settings might be available for bifurication.
Typically I would use "X4 X4 X8" mode for my machines. This will break a slot down to 2)each X4 slots and one X8 slot.
Even though you only need X4 and X4 (dual mode), if using an X16 slot you need to allocate all the lanes.
HP might not use the same scheme as SuperMicro.
It is important to figure out your physical PCIe slot number.


----------



## kira12 (May 16, 2020)

Hey Guys,

i search in Bios but dont find any Setting for PCI-E  spliting/bifurcate.

best regards ré


----------



## miles267 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi, I've tried this Supermicro card with the HPE Gen10 Plus without success.  Am completely unable to get the BIOS to even detected the card itself much less any NVMe drive attached to it.  Have tried various combinations of BIOS settings but unfortunately the card is simply not reported as being installed.  Has anyone else had success?


----------

